# Benchman 2000



## arlo (Dec 19, 2013)

A friend at a local community college says they have an unused Benchman 2000 CNC machine that has been idle for a number of years.  The school would like to get the machine operational so they can put on Show and Tells at local high schools. The school has a computer with the Benchman software installed and it appears to be functioning properly.  However, the machine won't power on.  When it's plugged in, the MAIN POWER LED illuminates but the DRIVE POWER LED will not.  The computer program recognizes this and shows a message noting the lack of drive power.

I've been able to find the operation manual on line but I haven't found schematics.  My suspicion is that the problem is in the power supply section.  After the Christmas shut-down, we will start tracing the power using a multimeter.  If anyone has any Benchman literature, it would greatly aid our efforts.  The Benchman literature leads me to believe that documents for the Benchman 2500 should be helpful if we can't find Benchman 2000 schematics.


----------



## charlot (Jan 22, 2014)

arlo said:


> A friend at a local community college says they have an unused Benchman 2000 CNC machine that has been idle for a number of years.  The school would like to get the machine operational so they can put on Show and Tells at local high schools. The school has a computer with the Benchman software installed and it appears to be functioning properly.  However, the machine won't power on.  When it's plugged in, the MAIN POWER LED illuminates but the DRIVE POWER LED will not.  The computer program recognizes this and shows a message noting the lack of drive power.
> 
> I've been able to find the operation manual on line but I haven't found schematics.  My suspicion is that the problem is in the power supply section.  After the Christmas shut-down, we will start tracing the power using a multimeter.  If anyone has any Benchman literature, it would greatly aid our efforts.  The Benchman literature leads me to believe that documents for the Benchman 2500 should be helpful if we can't find Benchman 2000 schematics.



Good day benchman i have the same machine ,it is stile on internet image ,i have documents and am able to operate ,pleas reply for more information . Charlot


----------



## arlo (Jan 23, 2014)

I sent you a PM.

arlo


----------

